# Dry sculp and Dandruff!



## ohelizabeth (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello!
It's unfortunate that my post comes with such lame news but I desperately need advice.

My sculp seems to be very dry that despite properly washing it and changing my shampoo to a one specifically used to help dry sculp, it still has those white flecks the very next day. I washed my hair on Friday and now on Monday, it's already so itchy and just flat.

Not to mention my hair doesn't keep the smell of the shampoo. It stinks right away the minute I sweat a little bit and I've been told I have stinky sculp. How do I cure this? D:

I just want my dandruff to go away and my hair to actually smell nice after a wash T.T


----------



## Lin1018 (Aug 5, 2015)

I am not a professional but I really feel for you so here goes:

I googled "why does my scalp smell?" and found


 healthcare-online.org/Why-Does-My-Scalp-Smell
 medhelp.org/posts/Dermatology/Head-Smells-Bad/show/715039
 top10homeremedies.com/home-remedies/home-remedies-smelly-hair
What I use as my scalp tends to get sweaty when I work in the garden. For 5 weeks I use  Australian  Tea Tree Organic deep cleansing shampoo &amp; conditioner and on the 6th week I use Pro Naturals, a hair repair system.  I do however use the argan oil leave in treatment after EVERY shampoo and this is only applied to the very tips and only half the length of my hair. I find that the argan oil does not make my hair oily but it does protect it from heat damage, stops frizz and static. 

You will have to work out what is best for your own hair but rest assured you are not the only one with your problem. I hope it helps you just a little.


----------



## DisneyDisaster (Aug 5, 2015)

@@ohelizabeth I normally have to wash my hair daily - I know it's not the best thing to do for your hair but if I do 48 hours without washing my hair my scalp becomes itchy and greasy.

Does your hair get greasy quickly?


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 10, 2015)

I always use head and shoulders when I get dandruff. My scalp gets super itchy and flaky and this always works for me plus it's cheap.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi..

There is no perpetual cure for dandruff, however it is certainly controllable when taking the best possible measures

So no problem neem can help you regards dandruff and additionally numerous other hair issues like scalp skin inflammation, irritated scalp, and hair fall productively, You have to do one thing Heat up a modest bunch of neem leaves in some water.

Use this decoction as a hair flush a few times each week.


----------



## lisaray (Aug 18, 2015)

@ohelizabeth I have a great news for you. I have the same problem with dandruff and I know how you are feeling. I tried something that did work for me and I hope it does for you, too. First I need to tell you that my hair is thick &amp; coarse and not oily. Before I wash my hair I apply on my scalp olive oil and I massage my scalp, too. I let it on an hour or so and than I wash my hair as I would normally do. I didn't change my shampoo or anything. That is all I did and I'm impress. Although I need to mention that you need to apply this "mask" every time before you wash your hair, at least a month. 

PS: I am not sure if it works with fine &amp; oily hair.


----------



## riyasalon (Aug 26, 2015)

I think of this problem you should apply the such kind of shampoo which is suggested by most of the dermatologist in the world.


L’Occitane Anti Dandruff Shampoo for Sensitive Scalp
Vosene Original Medicated Shampoo
T/Gel Therapeutic Shampoo
Head&amp;Shoulders Apple Fresh Anti dandruff Shampoo


----------



## MartinNathalie9 (Sep 8, 2015)

I too use Head &amp; Shoulders when needs to be, lucky not too often  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Over here in the UK we have Nizoral http://www.boots.com/en/Nizoral-Dandruff-Shampoo-100-ml_11359/ which works very well.


----------



## aestheticsmedispaa (Oct 6, 2015)

take egg,banana,milk,honey and mix it well and use in your in sculp,it gives you the best solution for dry sculp and dandruff.


----------



## makeupilove (Oct 6, 2015)

i have used a shampoo from the pharmacy and i have not any problem since then.

it called ionil 4.25%

from the first use i had lack of itciness

2-3 uses next,problem solved!

great product smells horible though


----------



## FinLastNY (Nov 23, 2015)

Try brushing your hair a lot to loosen any dry skin on your scalp, then swim in ocean water.  Hydration is also key!


----------



## FinLastNY (Nov 23, 2015)

Don't just use a product to mask the underlying problem which is likely diet related.


----------



## Immaculate (Jan 13, 2016)

Dandruff is annoying! But you have to fight it. The fact is that you cannot completely get rid of dandruff and its effects. Reducing the effects is possible. First, try to moisten you dry scalp and stay away from doing things that suck the moisture content of your scalp. For instance, using a blow dryer completely sucks the moisture from my hair, leaving it dry and frizzy. Now that you already have a dry scalp problem, you can stay away from using blow dryers. 

Oil your scalp regularly to keep it flecks-free and moisture-intact. Make sure, you stay away from thick oils that worsen your dandruff condition. Use mild and gentle oils for your scalp. Baby oils, argon oil and the like would do. When you choose shampoos, never buy ones with sulphate and paraben content. It's not good for your already affected scalp. 

Also, try homemade packs like yogurt and egg white pack; harmless and highly effective. Apple cider vinegar is also good to treat your affected scalp. Lemon also fights against the dandruff virus. And, proper diet is a must. 

Here are few articles that might be helpful in dealing with dry scalp:

http://www.wikihow.com/Prevent-and-Treat-Dandruff

(link removed)


----------



## Avantika (Jan 13, 2016)

I have some home remedies to cure dandruff. I hv tried this u can also try


----------



## JessicaL (Jan 29, 2016)

Well what I usually do to my customers is that I take some coconout oil and I mix it with a lemon juice(50:50) then I apply it to the scalp and make a few minutes of massage and I wash their hair after atleast 20 minutes.


----------



## Lin1018 (Jan 31, 2016)

JessicaL said:


> Well what I usually do to my customers is that I take some coconout oil and I mix it with a lemon juice(50:50) then I apply it to the scalp and make a few minutes of massage and I wash their hair after atleast 20 minutes.


Sounds very relaxing, do you think it will work with jojoba oil instead of coconut oil? My hubby sometimes suffers an itchy scalp and he doesn't like the smell of coconut. TIA


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 31, 2016)

Lin1018 said:


> Sounds very relaxing, do you think it will work with jojoba oil instead of coconut oil? My hubby sometimes suffers an itchy scalp and he doesn't like the smell of coconut. TIA


You can also use fractionated coconut oil which doesn't have the coconut smell. I'm not a fan of coconut smell so I like to use fractionated coconut oil instead.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 31, 2016)

I gave up cereal and that seemed to do the trick. I have sebborheic dermatitis. It got so bad that a stylist at Supercuts reduced me to tears with lots of unhelpful suggestions about my "disgusting" condition.  Believe me when giant scales start falling from your scalp the first thing you do is google home remedies.  I know them all and they are only mildly useful. For years I was using different types of prescription and over the counter shampoos.  Then I tried the Special K challenge and started losing hair instead of weight.  A light bulb went off and I stopped eating cereal all together and generally avoid bread products. Now I barely touch the Nutrogena t-gel under my sink and haven't seen a dermatologist in years.  This isn't to say this will help everyone, but it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Lin1018 (Feb 1, 2016)

Reija said:


> You can also use fractionated coconut oil which doesn't have the coconut smell. I'm not a fan of coconut smell so I like to use fractionated coconut oil instead.


Thanks for this info Reija - the store where I buy my jojoba oil also sells the frationated coconut oil and it is so cheap, thank you.


----------



## Carray (Feb 2, 2016)

Oiling your hair will help to some extent.


----------



## Haya (Mar 7, 2016)

yogurt is the best choice for dandruff and olive oil is the best choice for dryness


----------



## Immaculate (Mar 7, 2016)

Yogurt along with egg white is my fave. This combo gives definite results for me. All you need to do is, apply this mixture weekly once and it'll just kick off those irritating dry flakes. But this pack, how much ever great, doesn't work wonders for people with extreme dandruff issues. Getting rid of dandruff is not all that easy, which is why you need tons and tons of patience. If you want to try shampoos to treat dandruff, please prefer ones that have either zinc or ketoconazole in it. Besides, one can also use oils like castor oil, baby oil, neem oil, tea tree oil .....these oils will keep your scalp moist and avoid dryness which is the root of those dandruffy flakes.


----------



## makeupilove (May 9, 2016)

I found a sculp treatment for dry flaky skin.

A mask with rose water,castor oil and applevinegar!

Im gonna try it


----------



## Gina Brewton (May 27, 2016)

DisneyDisaster said:


> @@ohelizabeth I normally have to wash my hair daily - I know it's not the best thing to do for your hair but if I do 48 hours without washing my hair my scalp becomes itchy and greasy.
> 
> Does your hair get greasy quickly?


Mine does, I have to wash my hair daily or else it starts becoming itchy.


----------



## makeupilove (May 27, 2016)

Try vinegar from apples! You know this type of vinegar ,not from wine!

It helped me a lot for the itciness.

Wash your hair after with regular shampoo.


----------



## Laura Richwine (Jun 1, 2016)

I recommend Matrix Biolage Scalp Sync Anti-Dandruff Shampoo!! It is literally the only shampoo that has helped me. It took a few weeks to really do the trick, but I've got barely any flakes left and no more bleeding.


----------

